# Just moved to Thailand



## oyoysavaloy

Hi guys, my name is Mem born and bred in London ..
had enough of same ol same ol and decided to finally get out of UK rat race and have moved to be with the missus and her daughter in the "LOS" THAILAND.
Been here for about 5 months..not been easy to acclimatize to Thai way of life,even though I've holidayed here for the last 14 years but I'm not giving up...
I'm living in a suburb of BANGKOK called Bang bua thong so if there are any other expats around please feel free drop me a line ..good to talk with other English speakers..well, thanx for listening and good luck to all...SAWASDEE KHRAP...


----------



## nyclon

I've moved your post to the Thai forum.


----------



## Asian Spirit

oyoysavaloy said:


> Hi guys, my name is Mem born and bred in London ..
> had enough of same ol same ol and decided to finally get out of UK rat race and have moved to be with the missus and her daughter in the "LOS" THAILAND.
> Been here for about 5 months..not been easy to acclimatize to Thai way of life,even though I've holidayed here for the last 14 years but I'm not giving up...
> I'm living in a suburb of BANGKOK called Bang bua thong so if there are any other expats around please feel free drop me a line ..good to talk with other English speakers..well, thanks for listening and good luck to all...SAWASDEE KHRAP...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. First, looks like you had two other posts and they were closed for some reason.

We have a couple of members there in Thailand that may chime in here. On the same topic though, we live 
in the Philippines (not far from Thailand) the same culture-shock and adjustments apply here even though English is used everywhere.

Moving from our Western countries to anywhere in Asia is going to produce about the same need for time to adjust. It usually takes about two years more or less for the rose colored tourist glasses to come off and the real view of our new countries comes into view. It's amazing but vacations, no matter how fun or how long, just don't prepare us for the life in these places. I've been here in the islands and married for 13 years now; and sometimes I feel as if I am still :juggle: adjusting!
Give it time and keep in mind that it is their country and we are the visitor. It does get better-in time.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Blue Flare

Oyoysavaloy,

Don't know why our thread was closed, but if we post here a few times then we can make progress, as Jet Lag says it takes time, I am nine month in now, all settled ok, adjusted well, just lacking the comms with expats a bit.

Of course it's very different from home, I have found you have to forget what you have done all your life, and learn to do it the Thai way, slowly and with no logic!


----------



## oyoysavaloy

Hi to all onsite, 
Yeah, it's been real hard to adjust to a new way of life and thinking..already having problems communicating with the wife ..
Don't understand what the issue is ? Especially with a Thai wife......I feel I'm out of my depth here....they don't know the meaning of compromise or listen to reason...
Anyways, as far as I know we are living on the main drag leading into Bangbuathong...
We're about 10 mins walk from main postal sorting office in town...
And to Blue flare, I'm from north London not that far from "THE LANE"...
Cheers...


----------



## Blue Flare

sounds like you need some backup from someone who has/is living it with a Thai!
There will be communication issues all the time, again it comes in time.
Remember you will always be a guest in this country, all the rules from home have gone.

But the good news is it does work if you stick at it!

Somebody once told me "I swapped my life for a wife!" Keep that in mind...


----------



## ID fatigue

Yes, Blue Flare is correct - you need some backup. I've only been here for 7 months, but for the most part really like it - rose glasses or not 

These are my rules for living in my wife's country:

1. I don't speak the language of her country. Until I do, it's my responsibility to ensure we understand each other. I once played for her on YouTube the movie scene from Rush Hour where Jackie Chan is pretending he does not understand English, and Chris Rock says, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?". (this is where I was asked to remove the link to the movie clip - google search "Do You Understand the Words That Are Coming Out of My Mouth?" Now, when we are unsure if we're being understood, one of us will ask, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?". The humour seems to relieve the tension...

2. I always ask myself, "How important is it?. Usually, the world isn't going to end if something gets lost in communication/translation. THINGS WILL GET LOST IN TRANSLATION. 

3. Set the expectations - I remember saying once that I'm an American, I will always be an American. I can learn and I will try, but I will never be a true Thai. I also said that, you're (my wife) my guide and teacher. If you don't tell me, show me, teach me, I won't know - I'm not a mind reader. This one is tough because the Thai culture is more reserved than the West, and perhaps not so open to uncomfortable discussions.

4. Finally and perhaps foremost... TiT - This is Thailand. They have a culture and customs going back a very long time. They have their way of doing things. Often (superstitions aside) they make sense from their perspective. They are a people who have learned to much with very little - and labor is cheap. I try to remind myself why I moved here, keep an open mind, and allow myself to be the student....

Hope this helps a little. Try to see humour in everything & hang in there....


----------



## oyoysavaloy

Hey, thanks to all who replied to my tag and sorry for late reply.
Yes, it sure is hard to understand how and what any Thai women is thinking let alone my own wife but I,l take all the good advice and help on board and hopefully (with a little time and patience ) we'll get there..
Be nice if I had a some farangs or expats near by, but I guess we're all scattered around Thailand..not that easy to hook up ...still at least have Expatforum hey!!!.
Well thanx again and good luck to all ..till next time ..be seeing you...


----------



## Blue Flare

Hi Mem,

Glad to see you are still surviving LOS, you have enough posts to PM me if you wish...


----------



## Jono395

I'll be there in August. Trying to get advice etc too.. Just saying ;-)


----------



## Blue Flare

Hi Jono,

As nobody else has replied to you, welcome to forum.
Where are you going to be living?
Are you British, but in Aus now?

If you have any questions, fire away, I will try and help


----------



## Jono395

Blue Flare said:


> Hi Jono,
> 
> As nobody else has replied to you, welcome to forum.
> Where are you going to be living?
> Are you British, but in Aus now?
> 
> If you have any questions, fire away, I will try and help


Hi there,

Yes indeed British but working in australia. 

I'm open to suggestions of where to live. I have been south Thailand and Bangkok. I know about the 60+30 visa. I'm wondering what else is available, if I was to purchase an established business vs accommodation.. And how I stand with buying such things.


----------



## Blue Flare

You don't mention your age, and whether you are married to a Thai (or intend to) as there are different rules depending on this.

Be aware in any case you would not be allowed to purchase property here, and again depending on your circumstances may not be able to work.

Come back with a bit more detail about you and your plans/hopes, of course leaving out any personal details


----------



## Jono395

Blue Flare said:


> You don't mention your age, and whether you are married to a Thai (or intend to) as there are different rules depending on this.
> 
> Be aware in any case you would not be allowed to purchase property here, and again depending on your circumstances may not be able to work.
> 
> Come back with a bit more detail about you and your plans/hopes, of course leaving out any personal details


Hi mate,

I'm 25! Not married or anything. Maybe in the future no problem. No degree. But Btec higher Diploma 

Cheers


----------



## oyoysavaloy

Cheers mate..every bit of advice helps...women are hard enough to understand let alone Thai women..


----------



## Blue Flare

Jono,
I have more experience on living here married to a Thai, things for you are different, maybe someone else will chime in here to help you.

Certainly you will need a work permit, not sure you would be able to work for a Thai company, but a multinational should be fine.
In which case more chances for work around Bangkok, and you could get a condo.

Good luck in all you do mate.


----------



## Aussie 60

oyoysaveloy - yes your from Uk yes its ok mate in Thailand iam an Aussie been Thailand a long time , but as embracing as i'am there are a few drawbacks. Glad in a way i don't live there forever, even though my wife is Thai . The customs leave a lot to be desired i find i cope with about 35% of there ways, and thats on a good day. They are a strange race , things like gratitude and apprieciation are seldom practiced, thats enough to see me not wanting to live there forever you know. One or two months and i'm looking for a cheap ticket out i just could not stay there and great length of time. I live a bit remote when i'm there, i cant say ive ever run into to many westerners in my area of Thailand , not many Aussies anyway. Happy to see the wife 4 months of year does me lol. One time i stayed 7 months and i near went spare! no western food, i can't eat that food they dish up' oh yuk! oh no'' not for this duck! no english spoken where i live there either - thats a fact, makes life more than difficult. I guess it all depends what your looking for ! boozing & raging no not for this duck , i like life dead quiet thats one thing that eludes most westerners there. Overall its ok i suppose -yet if i had my way and finances to do it - id much rather live in Europe. If you get time go have a good look around Laos thats an eye opener , Cambodia is another that i'm glad i only went once , id never go again oh what a dump it was.


----------

